# I need a good 1920 x 1080 Windows 7 wallpaper



## HookeyStreet (Oct 1, 2009)

has anyone got one?

Thanx in advance guys.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 1, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> has anyone got one?
> 
> Thanx in advance guys.



google.

interfacelift


----------



## happita (Oct 1, 2009)

Amazing wallpapers they've got there. Thank you in a post and a formal TPU thanks


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 1, 2009)

happita said:


> Amazing wallpapers they've got there. Thank you in a post and a formal TPU thanks



I agree   Some amazing photography


----------



## audiotranceable (Oct 1, 2009)

life has some pretty good wallpapers. Not 1080p, more like 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999p. Just requires you to go outside


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

as requested


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 1, 2009)

lol
I love your Avi!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 1, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091001/awsome840.png
> 
> as requested



very funny.............not 

I actually wanted one that looked cool and said Windows 7 and/or displayed the logo


----------



## n-ster (Oct 1, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> google.
> 
> interfacelift



I WAS LOOKING FOR THAT SITE !!! didn't remember the name... thanks for letting me rediscover my wallpapers from my now dead laptop


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 2, 2009)

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5013735/100_Amazing_Windows_7_Wallpapers_1920_X_1200


----------



## AsRock (Oct 2, 2009)

http://bis-ekol.pl/content/200808/4/pliki/03_1920x1080.jpg
http://bis-ekol.pl/content/200808/4/pliki/04_1920x1080.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3286/2956549039_3f752f2925_o.jpg

Fine more here i'm sure
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?p=1920x1080&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-701


----------



## thraxed (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Frick (Oct 5, 2009)

I really like socwall.com

They have a lot of nice wallpapers.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks to this thread I can possibly have wallpapers that are neither football (soccer) related nor anime related.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 5, 2009)

This:

http://img.techpowerup.org/091005/Windows7_-_16.9__1920x1080.jpg


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 5, 2009)

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...aper&btnG=Search+images&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&start=0

or

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&um=1&sa=1&q=1920x1080+wallpaper&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&start=0

Google is your friend.


----------



## Pyeti (Oct 5, 2009)

www.4walled.org
Not necessarily windows 7 related but a good source for wallpapers in general


----------

